Ask HN: As an engineer, do you find literature benefit you? - sammyjiang
======
davelnewton
You're asking about Literature, e.g., books that are considered canonical?
Like Tolstoy, Eliot, Twain, Nobokov, ...?

Of course. No different than the study and appreciation of music, art,
physical fitness, mental fitness, etc. _I_ find benefit in being well-rounded.
It brings insight and creativity from outside my primary realm of expertise.

Anything that broadens ones horizons is a net gain.

